# new to beesource, kannapolis nc



## bee Fish (Feb 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello. Glad I found a place to get good new info from experienced beeks and meet new friends. 14 hives in kann. n.c. 4th yr beek.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello, welcome to the forum.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome. Went to college with someone from Kannapolis. Is your weather warming any?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Don't exactly know where Kannapolis is, but welcome from Greensboro (and sometimes Raleigh).


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

where bouts in kannapolis?, I'm over here behind the Sonic


----------



## bee Fish (Feb 21, 2010)

Specialkayme, kann. is at bout exit 58 off I85. I'm near midway what-a-burger.
weather been mid to upper sixties the past couple of days. other than that below average temps for weeks


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I've passed by you plenty of times, just didn't know I was doing it.


----------



## beepriddy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a new beek and new to the site too - Welcome!


----------



## dfowler (Feb 12, 2010)

Hope all goes well.I'm in Greenville SC.Fairly new to bees.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Wilkes County, NC saying howdy.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Kannapolis... Dale Earnhardt Sr's home town. Are you the one who signed up on my swarmlist earlier this week? If so, I gotta ask, did you ever run into Dale or his Mother? I was the biggest Dale Sr fan, As far as I'm concearned, when Dale died, so did part of Nascar.. It hasn't been the same...


Oh well, welcome to the addiction!


----------



## sgwjr1979 (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW how cool! So many North Carolinians on here! Absolutely wonderful. I'm from outside of Winston Salem. My partner and I are waiting on our first 2 hives which we will be installing the first week of May (me actually because he doesn't like bees, just honey) and I'm really excited about it!
Nice to see alot of neighbors on here!


----------

